# Seninle alıp veremediğim yok



## Lillita

Herkese merhaba!! 

Bu deyime yeni rastladım. Tam olarak ne anlamına geldiğini bilmiyorum. Tahmin ettiğime göre "sana kin duymuyorum" anlamına gelebilir ama pek emin değilim. İngilizcesini verebilirseniz çok sevinirim.

Yardımınız için şimdiden çok teşekkür ederim.
İyi günler!!


----------



## dilandlanguage

I don't have any problem with you

I have nothing to do with you


----------



## Lillita

WOW, this is what I call a quick reply. Teşekkürler!!


----------



## FlyingBird

Why seninle and not senden? Thats what i dont understand


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Why seninle and not senden? Thats what i dont understand



Because as an expression*, it means:

I don't have any 'take-and-not can give' *with* you.  (= sorun, problem)

Here_ alıp veremediğim_ is used as a noun and not in its main meaning of 'to take from someone' or 'to give to someone (senden almak, sana vermek).



* and I can say a very very good expression specially when said: Benimle ne alıp veremediğin var !!!!????


----------



## FlyingBird

teşekkür ederim


----------



## Gemmenita

Rica ederim!


----------

